# Schwinn Chicago Plant Badge



## Krakatoa (Mar 22, 2020)

Whoo wee! 









						Vintage SCHWINN & Co. Female Employee I.D. badge. Chicago. WWII era. V.G. cond.  | eBay
					

Very good condition Arnold, Schwinn & Co. Chicago, employee picture I.D. badge. Looks to be 1940s era by her hair style. Marked Rover & Co., Chicago on back. Pin clasp is a bit wobbly but works. Width: 1 7/8".



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## Rust_Trader (Mar 22, 2020)

Lol I thought at $250 I was safe. I need to stop thinking....


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 22, 2020)

She looks really young, like 16-18. Unreal price, but I guess those don't show up very often.


----------



## bobcycles (Mar 22, 2020)

Probably pinstriped someones B6 or Phantom....


----------



## BFGforme (Mar 22, 2020)

Already sold


----------



## catfish (Mar 22, 2020)

Nice


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 22, 2020)

I was the underbidder.
Congrats to the winner.
Sorry for that price tag, but I really liked that one.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Mar 22, 2020)

I figured you were in the mix Marty. Bet she was a welder, what a cool piece.


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 23, 2020)

BFGforme said:


> Already sold




Yes. i waited to post until AFTER the auction ended.


----------



## BFGforme (Mar 23, 2020)

Krakatoa said:


> Yes. i waited to post until AFTER the auction ended.



Yes I posted after it ended, hard to post that before it ended!


----------



## sarmisluters (Mar 23, 2020)

Link didn’t work for me from Tapatalk/CABE. 

So here is this pic for posterity. 







You’re welcome


----------



## BFGforme (Mar 23, 2020)

Is a cool piece of history, go great im the middle of a vadge collection!!


----------



## BFGforme (Mar 23, 2020)

Badge...


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 24, 2020)

Autocycleplane said:


> Bet she was a welder, what a cool piece.



She certainly is a "long tall Sally" coming in at over 6 feet!


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Mar 24, 2020)

5 ‘ 3


----------



## rustystone2112 (Mar 24, 2020)

New Mexico Brant said:


> She certainly is a "long tall Sally" coming in at over 6 feet!



I think that the height chart is in inches, like 63 , so about 5’3”


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Mar 29, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> She looks really young, like 16-18. Unreal price, but I guess those don't show up very often.



Try 15 will getcha 20!!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Mar 29, 2020)

BFGforme said:


> Is a cool piece of history, go great im the middle of a vadge collection!!



Vadge collection?? Your a VADGE collection. That's funny. HAHAHA!!!!


----------

